# Christlicher Laberthread



## HighEnd111 (16. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal vorweg: Ich weiß nicht, ob sowas hier überhaupt gestattet ist. Wenn nicht, einfach zu machen 

Ich hab das hier mal in nem anderen Forum gesehen und dachte mir, dass es ne coole Idee ist. Es handelt sich hier um einen Thread für alle Christen (das soll jetzt natürlich nichts gegen die anderen Religionen sein), bei dem ihr eure Glaubenserlebnisse und euren Glaubensgrundsatz posten dürft. Erzählt einfach ein wenig über euch: Welche Konfession seid ihr und warum, weshalb glaubt ihr an Gott, was bedeutet es für euch, ein Christ zu sein, wie alt seid ihr (das wäre wirklich interessant, ist aber - wie alles andere - keine Pflichtangabe) etc.

_*Anmerkung:* Bitte nehmt das Thema ernst. Kommentare á la "es gibt keinen Gott" gehören nicht hier hinein, ebensowenig wie Anfeindungen gegeneinander - es handelt sich hier definitiv um ein Streitthema, aber lasst es einfach nicht soweit kommen._


Ich fange direkt mal an:
Ich bin 19 Jahre jung und neuapostolisch. Warum? Weil ich in den neuapostolischen Glauben hineingeboren wurde und mich in der NAK einfach "zu Hause" fühle.

Warum ich an Gott glaube ist ganz einfach: Wenn man aus dem Fenster schaut und die Natur betrachtet, besonders nun wieder im Frühjahr, sieht man harmonierende Farben, ein funktionierendes Vegetationssystem, so viele verschiedene Lebewesen und noch so viel mehr, was alles zusammenpasst. Das, und davon bin ich fest überzeugt, kann nicht alles nur durch einen Zufall passiert sein.
Gott gibt mir außerdem viel Kraft und erhört meine Gebete. Oftmals sieht man nicht, wie er wirkt, da man denkt "so und so muss Gott meine Bitte erfüllen", aber Gott sorgt für eine andere Form der Erfüllung, die um einiges besser ist als das selbst erdachte Schema.

Ein Christ zu sein bedeutet für mich, seinen Nächsten zu lieben wie sich selbst. Es fällt oft sehr schwer, wenn man bedenkt wem man im Leben über den Weg laufen kann oder muss. Dennoch versuche ich, dieses Gebot immer wieder auszuüben. Auch bedeutet für mich ein Christ zu sein, nicht nur den Dorn im Augen des Anderen zu sehen, sondern sich zunächst um die eigenen Fehler zu kümmern. Und ein Christ zu sein heißt für mich, den Glauben zu bekennen und mit anderen darüber zu sprechen. Auch das fällt nicht immer leicht und es geht auch nicht mit jeder Person, aber ich freue mich immer, wenn ich mit jemandem über den Glauben sprechen kann.

Ich würde mich über ein paar Antworten von euch freuen.

Liebe Grüße, HighEnd111


----------



## Gluksi (16. März 2016)

Es ist nett das du deinen glauben so bekundest!!!Aber gib mir 1 einzigen beweis das es DIESEN EINEN Gott gibt. Der Koran ,die Bibel usw. sind doch nur Metaphern. Es gab immer schon Individuen die schlauer waren wie wir. 10 Gebote: nicht klauen liebe deinen nächsten usw. Koran: kein Schweinefleisch(reagiert auf Hitze wie, wüste in der , 40°c im schatten anders wie Rindfleisch) , Beschneidung (kein Wasser keine Hygiene also Vorhaut Entzündung).
Aber wenn du an den christlichen Gott glaubst Stell ich dir eine frage:
Wie Pervers ist dein Gott der alles erschaffen hat das er kleine kinder und frauen und unschuldige krepieren lässt?? Ja es gibt Gott aber der ist grad Offline oder ist erwachsen geworden und hat sein spielzeig vergessen.
P.S. Die meisten kriege entstehen durch religion.


----------



## Jimiblu (16. März 2016)

Gluksi schrieb:


> P.S. Die meisten kriege entstehen durch religion.



Die meisten Kriege entstehen durch Macht- und Geldinteressen. Die Religion ist nur der Vorwand.


----------



## Hitman-47 (16. März 2016)

Gluksi schrieb:


> Es ist nett das du deinen glauben so bekundest!!!Aber gib mir 1 einzigen beweis das es DIESEN EINEN Gott gibt. Der Koran ,die Bibel usw. sind doch nur Metaphern. Es gab immer schon Individuen die schlauer waren wie wir. 10 Gebote: nicht klauen liebe deinen nächsten usw. Koran: kein Schweinefleisch(reagiert auf Hitze wie, wüste in der , 40°c im schatten anders wie Rindfleisch) , Beschneidung (kein Wasser keine Hygiene also Vorhaut Entzündung).
> Aber wenn du an den christlichen Gott glaubst Stell ich dir eine frage:
> Wie Pervers ist dein Gott der alles erschaffen hat das er kleine kinder und frauen und unschuldige krepieren lässt?? Ja es gibt Gott aber der ist grad Offline oder ist erwachsen geworden und hat sein spielzeig vergessen.
> P.S. Die meisten kriege entstehen durch religion.




Echt traurig dass schon der erste Beitrag in diese Richtung geht...nicht gelesen was der Threadersteller geschrieben hat? Genau das sollte hier eigentlich nicht rein. Wenn du über Religion diskutieren willst, dann mach einen eigenen Thread dafür auf.

Und dazu, dass er einen Beweis liefern soll, dass es diesen einen Gott gibt: Wieso sollte er? Es heißt schließlich "Glaube", nicht "Wissen".


----------



## BiosShock (16. März 2016)

Was ich mit Dir teile ist der glaube an den Menschen und seine unglaubliche Kreativität. Seine Wille zu helfen und sich auf zu opfern( bin auch so ein Depp).
Ich glaube das da draußen was gibt das größer(Wissen und Technisch) ist als wir. Aber nicht ein Gott ist. Wenn es einen Gott gibt ist der sehr makaber drauf, das er es immer wieder zu lässt das wir uns wegen nichts die Köppe einschlagen.

Ja ich weiß, das Du das hier nicht lesen willst, aber wenn Du hier eine Vorbehaltlose Diskussion starten willst ist auch diese Seite zu beachten. Und sogar wichtig!

Wie gesagt der Mensch an sich ist mein Glaube und der ist sehr stark ausgeprägt. Der hat mich vor kurzen fast aus ticken lassen. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte...

Viel Glück mit den Thread.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (16. März 2016)

Gluksi schrieb:


> Wie Pervers ist dein Gott der alles erschaffen hat das er kleine kinder und frauen und unschuldige krepieren lässt??


Gottes Wille ist unergründlich  

@Topic
20, evangelisch, getauft und konfirmiert, aber eigentlich Atheist.

Warum ich nicht an Gott glaube ist ganz einfach:
Ich verfolge eher den wissentschaftlichen Standpunkt. Urknall und so. Klar, jetzt versteht man noch nicht wie alles entstehen konnte, aber das wird man irgendwann mal. Vielleicht. Vielleicht stellt sich am Ende auch nur raus das alles von einem "Gott" erschaffen wurde. Wer weiß 

Bedeutung Christ zu sein:
Rücksichtsvoll, hilfsbereit und so ein Schmand halt.
Also eigentlich alles, was auch jeder normale Mensch macht der kein Assi ist


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2016)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Warum ich an Gott glaube ist ganz einfach: Wenn man aus dem Fenster schaut und die Natur betrachtet, besonders nun wieder im Frühjahr, sieht man harmonierende Farben, ein funktionierendes Vegetationssystem, so viele verschiedene Lebewesen und noch so viel mehr, was alles zusammenpasst. Das, und davon bin ich fest überzeugt, kann nicht alles nur durch einen Zufall passiert sein.



Der Zufall hatte 4,5 Milliarden Jahre dafür Zeit gehabt. Da geht sowas schon.
Denn dass die Erde einen so großen Mond hat, der für eine stabile Erdachse sorgt, ist schon ein nicht zu unterschätzender Zufall. Ebenso die Tatsache, dass der Jupiter zwar nach innen Richtung Sonne gelaufen ist, aber wieder nach außen gegangen ist, dahin wo er jetzt ist.
Und in 500 Millionen Jahren ist es dann so oder so vorbei mit Atheismus. Glauben oder sonst was -- dann wird die Sonne eine Leuchtkraft haben, die dafür sorgt, dass das Wasser der Ozeane verdampfen wird.
Wo ist dann Gott, wenn das passiert?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

Gelöscht, da unerwünscht


----------



## Combi (16. März 2016)

ich bin katholisch,ü40 und weis seit ich 12 bin,das dieser glaube an gott,totaler blödsinn ist.
alleine die geschichte mit adam und eva...
er ...rippe...eva..
und alle anderen menschen enstanden durch die..
cool,die menschheit ist reine inzucht...geil!
und weisse adam und eva,aber schwarze und asiaten enstehen dadurch..cool...noch was unmögliches.

aber die evolution zu leugnen ist der grösste schwachsinn...
wir stammen von primaten ab und basta...

wer was anderes erzählt lebt in einer traumwelt oder ist nicht richtig im kopf.
die sekten,wie: syntologie,die jehovas usw...gehirnwäsche und indoktrination.

@te...religion kann überall sein,leider...aber in einem pc hardwareforum hat es absolut nix zu suchen..
als nächstes kommt noch ein salafist und will uns seinen glauben verzapfen.
mit dem gottmist hatte ich bis zur kommunion zu tun,danach konnte ich reli selbst abwählen.schon mist.was die einem da erzählt haben..unglaublich,
so naiv,unglaubwürdig.wissen aus dem mittelalter.
es gab keinen,es wird keinen geben.
GOTT IST TOT!


----------



## Memphys (16. März 2016)

Ich hab für mich persönlich auch den Schnitt gemacht, nachdem ich auf Wunsch meiner Eltern noch konfirmiert wurde. Danach habe ich mich vom christlichen Glauben abgewandt, weil mir das Christentum zu restriktiv ist und glaube für mich eigentlich an nichts mehr. Sowohl Abwesenheit von allem Überirdischen als auch der Glaube an den bärtigen Mann im Himmel sind für mich irgendwie nicht tragbar. Von daher bin ich wohl am ehesten als Nihilist einzuordnen (wobei ich zugeben muss Nietzsche nie gelesen zu haben). Oder Hedonismus, wenn man das denn als Glaubensrichtung betrachten will.
Am ehesten würde ich noch zum nordischen Glauben tendieren, da ist dann wenigstens der Alkohol im Jenseits gesichert


----------



## Flipbo219 (16. März 2016)

Also Ich finde es schön, wenn du den Glauben so für dich leben kannst. Wird in einem kirchlich geprägten Land wie Deutschland eigentlich auch viel zu wenig getan.
Für mich ist das zwar nichts, aber ich kann dir absolut nachfühlen. Ein Freund von mir hat sich vor zwei Jahren nach seinem Studium dazu entschieden Pfarrer zu werden. 
Allerdings finde ich auch, dass es mit 19 Jahren auch noch relativ schwer ist zu wissen woran man glauben soll. Deshalb auch die anderen Meinungen hier akzeptieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

Gelöscht, da unerwünscht


----------



## keinnick (16. März 2016)

Combi schrieb:


> @te...religion kann überall sein,leider...aber in einem pc hardwareforum hat es absolut nix zu suchen..


Die Rumpelkammer ist dafür da, Themen abseits von Hardware zu besprechen. So what?


----------



## Seeefe (16. März 2016)

Ob es stimmt, was in der Kirche so alles gepredigt wird sei mal dahin gestellt. Allerdings hat auch der Glaube einen nicht unerheblichen Teil an der Entwicklung des modernen Menschen. Die Theologie spielte vor allem in den vergangenen Jahrhunderten eine wichtige Rolle in den Gesellschaften. 

Der Glaube gehört zum Menschen dazu, in welcher Form spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## HighEnd111 (17. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Eine sehr naive Antwort und meiner Meinung nach auch ein wenig respektlos.
> 
> Ob es stimmt, was in der Kirche so alles gepredigt wird sei mal dahin gestellt. Allerdings hat auch der Glaube einen nicht unerheblichen Teil an der Entwicklung des modernen Menschen. Die Theologie spielte vor allem in den vergangenen Jahrhunderten eine wichtige Rolle in den Gesellschaften.
> 
> Der Glaube gehört zum Menschen dazu, in welcher Form spielt keine Rolle.



Dankeschön, einer der wenigen, die den Sinn des Threads verstanden haben.

Nochmal: Hier geht es *nicht* darum zu begründen, warum ihr nicht an Gott glaubt, sondern warum ihr an Gott glaubt - alles andere hat hier nichts verloren, da dann solche Diskussionen entstehen wie es hier schon wieder der Fall ist. Ich akzeptiere natürlich eure Meinungen, aber scheinbar habt ihr den Thread missverstanden 

LG


----------



## BiosShock (17. März 2016)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Dankeschön, einer der wenigen, die den Sinn des Threads verstanden haben.
> 
> Nochmal: Hier geht es *nicht* darum zu begründen, warum ihr nicht an Gott glaubt, sondern warum ihr an Gott glaubt - alles andere hat hier nichts verloren, da dann solche Diskussionen entstehen wie es hier schon wieder der Fall ist. Ich akzeptiere natürlich eure Meinungen, aber scheinbar habt ihr den Thread missverstanden
> 
> LG



Nicht, nicht verstanden. Es ist einfach nicht möglich. Nur eine Seite  der Medaille zu betrachten ist zwar möglich aber nicht gut. Jing und  Jang. Gut und Böse. Schön und Hässlich. Jung(Neu) und Alt. 

Es ist nicht möglich nur das schöne zu sehen und zu hoffen das alle es auch so sehen(habe das sehr schmerzhaft verstehen müssen ).

Wenn ich das hier lese, besonders hier bei PCGH, wirst Du hier wohl immer mehr mit "nö da gibt es nichts was Göttlich ist" lesen. Und wenn dann der Tread mit Frühling und wie alles mit einander verzahnt ist startet, ploppt bei mir der Darwin auf. Hier ist mehr der Mensch zu finden der empirische Beweise brauch um an was zu glauben. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das hier mehr Menschen an die Stringtheorie( alles noch bloße Mathematik) glauben als an eine Göttliche Überordnung.

Klar kann man nur über den Glauben schreiben und das auch nur aus der einen Ansicht. Aber dann gerät das ganze schnell in eine Art von Propaganda/Fanatismus und nicht zulassen andere Ansichten. Daran krank doch unsere Weltweite Gesellschaft. Siehe Syrien(nahe Osten). 

Du siehst wohl ein, das was Du hier angesprochen hast ein sehr heißes Eisen ist und sehr schnell außer Kontrolle geraten kann.


----------



## taks (17. März 2016)

BiosShock schrieb:


> ...Aber dann gerät das ganze schnell in eine Art von Propaganda/Fanatismus und nicht zulassen andere Ansichten ...





> Es handelt sich hier um einen Thread für alle Christen  ... , bei dem ihr eure Glaubenserlebnisse und euren Glaubensgrundsatz posten dürft.



Also es ist nicht möglich über seine christlichen Glaubensgrundsätze zu schreiben ohne dass es in Fanatismus endet? 
Der (Atheistische) Fanatismus kommt eher von deiner Seite ...
Wenn man etwas konstruktives zum Thema beitragen will, kann man sich ja hier an der Diskussion beteiligen und sonst einfach den Thread ignorieren...


@TE
Sorry für das OT


----------



## Reap (17. März 2016)

Warum fangen denn hier schon wieder einige mit Beweisen oder Ähnlichem an? Mögt ihr es in Battlefield-Threads mit "Ist *******, COD ist besser" oder anders herum genervt zu werden?
Wir reden hier von Glauben != Wissen, es ist alles möglich. Es könnte auch ein rießiges Spaghettimonster über uns fliegen. Solange Menschen daran glauben und in der Ausübung ihres Glaubens kein anderes Lebewesen einschränken sehe ich kein Problem und keinen Grund warum sich Gläubige Nicht-Gläubigen gegenüber rechtfertigen müssten.
Topic: Von meinen Eltern wurde ich glücklicherweise glaubensfrei erzogen und bin nicht getauft, so stand es mir immer frei selbst zu wählen. Ich würde mich eher zu den Agnostikern zählen.


----------



## BiosShock (17. März 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Also es ist nicht möglich über seine christlichen Glaubensgrundsätze zu schreiben ohne dass es in Fanatismus endet?
> Der (Atheistische) Fanatismus kommt eher von deiner Seite ...
> Wenn man etwas konstruktives zum Thema beitragen will, kann man sich ja hier an der Diskussion beteiligen und sonst einfach den Thread ignorieren...
> 
> ...



Nein falsch.

*Meine Maxime ist: "Leben und leben lassen"!*

Kein Mensch kann was für seine Hautfarbe, kein Mensch kann was dafür in welche Religion er hinein geboren ist.

Wenn ein Mensch einen Stein( Beispiel) anbeten will nur weil er was darin sieht, bin ich der "letzte" der ihm das verbietet. Ich habe auch einen Glauben. Ih glaube an Dich und an den Rest der Menschheit. Ich liebe es wenn ich mit Menschen darüber sprechen kann! Ich liebe es wenn Menschen ihre Ansichten mir mitteilen. Ich gehe sogar mittlerweile so weit das ich es verlange( ja ist schon fast frech,  anmaßend und manchmal auch "sehr"schmerzhaft).

Zurück zum "Stein". Glaube ist eine Kraft die nicht zu unterschätzen ist. Sie bring uns weiter. Lässt Mensch über sich hinaus wachsen.  Ist ein Antriebsfeder die uns über Tausende von Jahren vorangebracht hat.

Aber zu bitten nur über eine Ansicht(Seite) zu schreiben ist Falsch und Kontraproduktiv. Es unterbindet das verstehen und lernen. 

Edit OT ist das nicht! Es ist genau das was das hier provoziert. Seh die Reaktionen


----------



## Red-Hood (17. März 2016)

Grüß di, HighEnd111.

Elijahu, JHWH ist auch mein Gott.

Ich bin 27 und auf dem Papier Katholik. Ich wurde christlich erzogen, wurde getauft, ging zur Kommunion und verlor meinen Glauben zunächst während der Firmung. Es liegt wohl in der Natur des Menschen, gegen Gott zu rebellieren.
Eines Tages verspürte ich das brennende Verlangen, die Bibel zu lesen und so tat ich es dann auch. Durch Gottes Wort fand ich schließlich wieder zum Glauben und beschäftigte mich intensiver mit der Bibel.
Während ich das tat, erkannte ich, dass sich katholische und evangelische Kirche relativ weit von dem entfernt haben, was eigentlich die Essenz des christlichen Glaubens und der christlichen Lehre darstellen sollten; die einen haben einen Haufen hinzu gedichtet und die anderen sehen die Bibel nicht als wichtigsten Bestandteil. Davon distanziere ich mich, obwohl immer noch Kirchensteuer zahle.
Ein Austritt aus der Kirche würde meine katholische Familie wohl schockieren, wie es auch vielen anderen Menschen sämtlicher Religionen bei diesem Schritt ginge. Da ich das Papsttum komplett ablehne, ist es jedoch unausweichlich.

Für mich bedeutet Christ zu sein zunächst einmal, dass man Gottes Liebe und Opfer, das er uns Menschen entgegenbrachte, indem er sich selbst zum Menschen erniedrigte und qualvoll am Kreuz zur Vergebung unserer Sünden starb, damit von da an jeder Mensch auf der ganzen Welt einfacher zu ihm finden kann, sofern er dieses Opfer akzeptiert, lebt, und Gottes Regeln folgt. Das neue Testament (insbesondere die Bergpredigt) dient da als wichtigster Leitfaden, wenngleich das alte Testament natürlich nicht von Bedeutung verlor.

Es ist den wenigsten vergönnt, Gott während des Lebens zu sehen oder zu hören und dennoch kann man ihn in jeder einzelnen Sekunde erfahren, wenn man sein Herz öffnet.
Du erwähntest ja bereits, dass die Natur an sich in ihrer Perfektion eigentlich auch als sichtbarer Beweis gilt. Ein Punkt, in dem sich Christen, Muslime und Juden fast immer einig sind. 
Wenn man die Bibel mit offenem Herzen liest, ist es nicht mehr "nur" ein Buch. Man merkt während des Lesens, dass ich etwas in einem regt, manchmal so, als falle die Last von den Schultern. Steht man einmal vor einem Problem, geht einem ein Lichtlein auf.

Zum Menschen an sich:
Natürlich mag es komisch erscheinen, dass gerade die Krönung der Schöpfung für das größte Leid auf der Welt verantwortlich ist.
Das ist der Preis der Souveränität, nach der der Mensch strebte und immer noch strebt, indem er sich von Gott distanziert. Täten wir das nicht, was die Menschheit als Ganzes nicht kann, hätten wir bereits den Himmel auf Erden.
Aber wie sollen wir anders können, wenn schon die ersten beiden Menschen, die Gott hätten näher stehen können als alle anderen, sich gegen ihn entschieden?
So warten wir eben auf den Tod, um wieder ganz nah bei ihm zu sein. 

 Pfiat Di God


----------



## T-Drive (17. März 2016)

Ja,

auch ich glaube. An was ich glaube werde ich aber schön für mich behalten und danach leben, ohne missionieren zu wollen. Die menschlichen Gemeinschaften (Religionen/Kirchen) wie auch immer sie sich nennen, haben schließlich gezeigt wohin das führt, nicht nur wenn der Glaube missbraucht wird.

 Damit will ich nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## Seeefe (18. März 2016)

BiosShock schrieb:


> Aber zu bitten nur über eine Ansicht(Seite) zu schreiben ist Falsch und Kontraproduktiv. Es unterbindet das verstehen und lernen.



Ok, ich melde mich gleich im erst besten BMW Forum an und knall den Leuten da erstmal vor den latzt, Mercedes sei doch die einzig wahre Automarke und BMW um längen voraus. Ist das gleiche in Grün. 

Grundsätzlich kann jeder hier im Forum in jeden Thread seine Meinung niederschreiben. Allerdings ist dies keine Pflicht. Der Thread hier könnte genau so gut "FC Bayern München Laberthread" heißen. Da ist es wohl logisch, das dort Kommentare welche über Schalke handeln, eher unpassend sind. 

Wie andere schon geschrieben haben, öffne doch einen eigenen Thread in dem du über Religionen diskutieren kannst. Wenn hier einige einfach nur über Ihren glauben sprechen wollen, sollen die es doch tun, natürlich mit der Bedingung dies auch gesittet zu tun und hier nicht den 8ten Kreuzzug zu planen, aber das halte ich für selbstverständlich. 

Zu dem Thread passt eigentlich der Spruch meiner Oma ganz gut: "Hast du nichts gutes zu erzählen, dann erzähle lieber gar nichts". Man muss, vor allem wenn man nett drum gebeten worden ist!, nicht aus allem eine Diskussion ableiten.


@Topic: 

Glauben tue ich daran nicht mehr. Ein Großteil meiner Familie stammt aus Polen, weswegen die Religion vor allem in meinen jungen Jahren natürlich überall vertreten war.


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. März 2016)

Allahu akbar


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. März 2016)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Allahu akbar


Danke für diesen _geistreichen_ Beitrag.

@Topic:
Ich finde es mutig (im positiven Sinne), in einem technisch ausgerichteten Forum nach dem persönlichen Glauben zu fragen. Dass da teilweise nur geistiger Dünnpfiff bei rumkommt und einige durch ihre Ausdrucksweise einfach nur gestehen wollen, dass sie nicht nur rücksichtslos sondern geistig auch noch sehr beschränkt sind, war ja zu erwarten...

Ich für meinen Teil fühle mich zwar in einem prinzipiell christlichen Umfeld großgezogen. Der Funke zur endgültigen Überzeugung ist allerdings nie wirklich übergesprungen. Unter anderem auch, da ich meine Überzeugungen und Ansichten nicht von gesellschaftlichen Gruppierungen und damit verbunden Rithen abhängig machen will.
Ich sehe mich auch nicht dazu gezwungen, mich in irgendeiner Konfession zu offenbaren oder zu verantworten. Für mich zählen nur die positiven Aspekte, die menschlichen Ideale, die ich mir nach Belieben auch ganz ungezwungen (aus Überzeugung und eben nicht aus Ehrfurcht oder Indoktrination) herausnehme.

Um ehrlich zu sein finde ich es schade, dass die Menschen über die Jahrhunderte hinweg immer wieder eine kontinuierliche, kulturelle Separation nötig haben und diese auch noch offen nach außen hin verteidigen wollen, anstatt einfach nur ihre Ideale zu verwirklichen.
Das ist meist eigentlich ein recht primitiver Zug, ebenso wie der des Nationalbewusstseins, der leider nur dazu dient, die insgeheim doch beibehaltenen Urtriebe (Abgrenzung, Selbsternennung, Erhaltung von Konfirmität und Konvention) zu rechtfertigen. Aus solchen Gründen entstehen weltweite Konflikte; weil die Menschen nicht dazu in der Lage sind, sich aufeinander einzulassen, stattdessen lieber den kleinsten Nenner im regionalen Usus suchen.
Oder anders ausgedrückt:
Die Globalisierung ist den Menschen voraus.


----------



## Körschgen (19. März 2016)

Ich finde es traurig das die (katholiche) Kirche bis heute in Deutschland solche Freiheiten genießt und nicht endgültig als das abgetan wird, was sie ist: eine der erfolgreicheren Sekten.

Seit ich mit dem Thema Glaube konfrontiert wurde, wehre ich mich gegen diese unverschämte Selbstverständlichkeit, mit der sich die Kirche in Deutschland ins alltägliche Leben frisst.

Taufe, Konfirmation, Kirchensteuer, kirchliche Schulen und Kindertagesstätten, Krankenhäuser usw - der Einfluss der Kirche ist erschreckend und es wird höchste Zeit das sie aus dem Staatswesen gebannt wird.

Eines der Großen Geschwüre der Menschheit.

Die eigene Spiritualität kann und soll jeder für sich im gesunden Maße ausleben, aber solche Machtstrukturen die sich auf irgendwelchen Kauderwelsch berufen, haben in einer modernen Gesellschaft nichts zu suchen.

Das habe ich in der Grundschule schon nicht anerkannt und werde es auch bis zum bitteren Ende versuchen zu bekämpfen.


----------



## janekdaus (21. September 2016)

Ich krame diesen alten Thread hier mal hervor, da ich erst jetzt darauf gestoßen bin.
zuerst einmal finde ich es wirklich toll, dass du diesen Thread hier erstellt hast und dich auch nicht davor scheust deine Ansichten zum Thema Glauben offen darzulegen. 
Zum Thema: 
Ich bin 18 Jahre jung und aufgrund meiner Eltern evangelisch und wurde auch getauft und konfirmiert. In den letzten Jahren habe ich begonnen immer häufiger über dieses Thema nachzudenken und habe die feste Überzeugung erlangt, dass es einen Gott gibt. Der christliche Glaube ist für mich wirklich etwas Tolles, das einem in schwierigen Situationen Halt gibt, aber auch Anhaltspunkte und eine andere Sicht auf das Leben und alltägliche Probleme ermöglicht.
Ich für meinen Teil versuche daher mich an den christlichen Werten, insbesondere dem Gebot der Nächstenliebe, zu orientieren und so auch für meine Mitmenschen einzutreten. Das das nicht immer ganz einfach ist und ich das auch sehr sehr oft nicht schaffe, steht dabei außer Frage. 
Ob man die Institution Kirche dabei zwingend benötigt oder nicht ist wieder eine ganz andere Frage. Einige Dinge die dort oder im Zusammenhang damit schon verzapft wurden sind natürlich nicht gutzuheißen, nichts desto trotz sind damit verbundene Dinge wie Glaubensvermittlung und Gemeinschaft und Zusammenhalt im Glauben unabdingbar und zum Teil auch wichtige Bestandteile des Christentum. 
Das ist nur meine Meinung zu dem Thema, es steht also jedem offen anders darüber zu denken oder ganz und gar konträre Ansichten zu vertreten, solange man dies friedlich und im Dialog miteinander tut.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## OField (26. September 2016)

Ich muss bei diesem Thread spontan an Arche-internetz.net denken...


----------



## Red-Hood (26. September 2016)

janekdaus schrieb:


> Ich krame diesen alten Thread hier mal hervor, da ich erst jetzt darauf gestoßen bin.
> zuerst einmal finde ich es wirklich toll, dass du diesen Thread hier erstellt hast und dich auch nicht davor scheust deine Ansichten zum Thema Glauben offen darzulegen.
> Zum Thema:
> Ich bin 18 Jahre jung und aufgrund meiner Eltern evangelisch und wurde auch getauft und konfirmiert. In den letzten Jahren habe ich begonnen immer häufiger über dieses Thema nachzudenken und habe die feste Überzeugung erlangt, dass es einen Gott gibt. Der christliche Glaube ist für mich wirklich etwas Tolles, das einem in schwierigen Situationen Halt gibt, aber auch Anhaltspunkte und eine andere Sicht auf das Leben und alltägliche Probleme ermöglicht.
> ...


Schön, dass du dich hier in einer Zeit bekennst, wo man als Christ von den meisten nur Spott erntet. 
Pfiati!


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (26. September 2016)

Ich "oute" mich jetzt mal als halb Gläubig.

Ich glaube indirekt an Gott. Ich meine, ein leben nach dem Tod muss es geben. Da bin ich mir 100% sicher. Aber das ich dafür in die Kirche muss und beichten oder beten? Nein.
Die einzige höhere Macht die über mir steht sind Beamte, der Staat und meine Eltern. Sonst wüsste ich nichts.

Ich muss auch sagen das ich beinahe feindlich gegen alle Religionen bin. Natürlich nicht gegen die Menschen die der festen Überzeugung des Glaubens an Gott sind.
Mir ist es egal ob Christlich, Muslimisch, Jüdisch oder what ever. Das ist den Leuten ihre persönliche Sache. Aber mir kann man beim besten Willen nicht erzählen das ich ins Fegefeuer komme wenn ich nicht gutes tue.
Kirchliche Sachen = Gehen mir auf den Senkel.
Mein eigener Glaube ist das was für mich zählt, auch wenn das egoistisch klingen kann ^^


----------

